# Would love to Rehome British Blue



## Daddy B (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello ,


We are searching for a British Blue young adult to be part of our family ,who will be spolied and fussed in a safe and loving home .We have two children aged five and seven ,so would need to be ok around them.We live in a semi rural location with a horse paddock at the end of our secure garden .A cat run will be built for times when he/she would like to watch the world go by ,but until then will be safe and sound indoors.So if there is a breeder out there who is retiring a blue and wants peace of mind that their precious one will be looked after ,we are here.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try this rescue
BRITISH SHORTHAIR: SOUTHERN BRITISH SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Based in London, covering the South of England
Undertaking rehome & Rescue of British Shorthair Cats
Tel: 07905 010210
Email: [email protected]
Website (click on "Re-home List") British Shorthair Kittens

also try all these breed rescues they may have one in
Cat Rescue and Rehoming of Pedigree Breeds, UK


----------



## js1602 (Jul 16, 2009)

Daddy B said:


> Hello ,
> 
> We are searching for a British Blue young adult to be part of our family ,who will be spolied and fussed in a safe and loving home .We have two children aged five and seven ,so would need to be ok around them.We live in a semi rural location with a horse paddock at the end of our secure garden .A cat run will be built for times when he/she would like to watch the world go by ,but until then will be safe and sound indoors.So if there is a breeder out there who is retiring a blue and wants peace of mind that their precious one will be looked after ,we are here.


Hi there. We have a four year old British Blue who loves the quiet life. She is ok with chidren so long as they are not hyper ones who will go screeching after her all the time (like our little boy who is causing her a nervous breakdown). She is a pure breed, we are not looking to sell her, just looking to re-home her with someone who will love and adore her as much as we have. Please call me on 0208 3404034 (Julie) if you are interested. Kind regards.


----------

